# Bar/table to go behind our couch



## RDetzel (Oct 31, 2011)

My main concern is that it wont be stable on carpet. Is there anything I can add/do differently to make sure it's stable?

Sides/front 3/4" birch plywood and the top will be 1" maple or red oak.

6' wide, 12" deep with a 16" counter. 3" high.
Thoughts?


----------

